# Apps



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

So for those who have smart phones or tablets. Have you checked out any good apps? I personally find the Classical Radio app to pe pretty amazing.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Is this iOS or Android?


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I used to like Pandora before they really amped up the advertising.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Is this iOS or Android?


Android. though it may also be for iOS


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> I used to like Pandora before they really amped up the advertising.


To my knowledge this one has no advertisements. I've never heard one at least.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> So for those who have smart phones or tablets. Have you checked out any good apps? I personally find the Classical Radio app to pe pretty amazing.


I just downloaded this app. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just downloaded this app. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


Let me know what you think! So far it seems like there isnt much of a selection. But the do stream actual radio stations as well.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool beans... I use Spotify a lot to stream recordings before I purchase them .


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Cool beans... I use Spotify a lot to stream recordings before I purchase them .


I really should do that more than I do.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I have an iPhone and an iPad and these are my favorite apps:

Yelp - great for finding local businesses and reading reviews of them. I use it mostly for restaurants.
Bejeweled - probably my favorite game; doesn't need in-app purchases to be good. 
Pandora - good for any kind of radio; I use it while studying mainly.
Spotify - for streaming classical music 
QuizUp - great for testing your knowledge against random people around the world--there's a classical music trivia section!
SPQR - for the Latin students. Contains many Latin texts, translations, and is a good Latin dictionary.
Shazam - for identifying songs you hear in random places 
Chase - for those who have Chase bank, it's a good app for doing banking online.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Tristan said:


> I have an iPhone and an iPad and these are my favorite apps:
> 
> Yelp - great for finding local businesses and reading reviews of them. I use it mostly for restaurants.
> Bejeweled - probably my favorite game; doesn't need in-app purchases to be good.
> ...


Ooooh I hear great things about quiz up. Do they have it for android as well?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep, it's available on Android, and it's a lot of fun


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I use


A dictionary app
An e-reader
*Songkick*, which follows artists and tells you when they'll come to your town -- you can track some classical musicians, such as Jordi Savall
*Airdroid*, which I use to transfer files from my computer to my phone and back again over the web, so I don't have to take out the external SD card
*Twilight*, which filters out the blue light depending on the time, so that your eyes don't get rudely awakened during the night
*Spotify*, which I often find lacking due to many missing records of historical recordings and minor labels
*Flixster*, for quick info on films (it's the Rotten Tomatoes app)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Cool beans... I use Spotify a lot to stream recordings before I purchase them .


Same here. It has saved me from a lot of impulse purchases.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I just downloaded Deezer but I don't seem to be having much luck. First I had to select a genre, so I chose classical- so far, so good. Then all these pictures of random composers and performers came up, always with variations on the same question. 'Do you like Katherine Jenkins?' Doh, of course not: that's why I chose classical. 'Do you like Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart?' In principle yes, but it depends who's singing him. 'Do you like Frederic [sp] Chopin?' Well I've nothing against him exactly, but where is all this leading? The thing is, I only downloaded the app because this French lady who writes a travel blog made an Agustarello Affre playlist (he was a favourite of her granny or something, and is a very big favourite of mine) but I couldn't see what was actually on the playlist without downloading the app and going through all the questions. Why don't they just have a normal website with a normal search box in it instead of this tortuous process of elimination? Or maybe they do, but I'm just too IT challenged to find it? At the rate I was going earlier today, I could see myself several decades hence, grey haired, still tapping away with a gnarled and arthritic finger: 'Do you like Troise and his Mandoliers?' No. 'Do you like Mongolian throat singing?' Not really. 'Do you like Agustarello Affre?' YES! Thank God! I've been waiting 46 years for this moment!- Only to find that the playlist in question only has records I've already got, probably the same ones I put on YouTube myself. Doh. Stupid Deezer.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Orchestra app isn't bad.

Movements from eight works. You can follow the score, watch the orchestra (Salonen/Philharmonia), and listen to commentary. I actually think the performers' commentary track is the most interesting. It's very casual, like listening to a DVD commentary track.

It is a bit pricey, however, and I haven't found myself coming back to it often.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

A meditation timer app.
Spotify.
Drop7 game.
Gin Rummy game.
Immersion - Steve Roach ambient music creation app.

Plus the usual suspects.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

_Classical Music Radio_: connects to various streaming radio stations.

_Winamp_: because I've used it since about 1997.
_
Massive Development Chart_: database of developers/dilutions/development times for different films - although I'm not sure why I have it because I'm almost always Tri-X in Rodinal or HC-110

_Book Shelf/CD Shelf/DVD Shelf_: database/collection organisers.
_
Tabata HIIT Timer_: some of my workouts involve interval training.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I have waaaaay too many apps to list.


----------



## tmanolat (Jul 15, 2016)

I just wrote an Android application - you can download it here for free.

With the app you can listen and watch in Youtube all the major works of the opera composers and also study the relevant descriptions in Wikipedia. You can instantly search through autocomplete all the composers and their works: nice I believe for browsing and finding composers and works you were not aware of.

It is ads supported, but in a way that does not interfere with the listening of music

Your comments for improvement are always welcome!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tmanolat said:


> I just wrote an Android application - you can download it here for free.
> 
> With the app you can listen and watch in Youtube all the major works of the opera composers and also study the relevant descriptions in Wikipedia. You can instantly search through autocomplete all the composers and their works: nice I believe for browsing and finding composers and works you were not aware of.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TalkClassical , perhaps you can introduce yourself in the special thread "new members"


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I just downloaded an app from the ABRSM, the exams section of the Royal Schools of Music. ABRSM Speedshifter. It allows you to play along to recordings, and the speed of the audio track can be changed without altering the pitch. The audio track must be from iTunes. 

Right now, I only have the free version, which only allows for one minute of playback, the full version, is about $8. 

This will allow me to practice playing with a piano or orchestra, although, the violin part is also playing.


----------



## bachstreet boys (Jul 16, 2016)

Grammofy for iOS with curated playlists.


----------

